# GoPro Hero HD Cam and pan and tilt mount.



## CalsoRR (Oct 2, 2010)

I made a pan and tilt mount for my GoPro Hero HD camera. I then use a wireless 900mhz video system and monitor in my shop/garage so I can see the engineers view. I now have added to the track where the layout has extended to the shop. Since my Trains are RC control I use a servo to activate a iPod for real whistle sounds. The GoPro has a wide angle lens which is nice for getting a good view and with the TV output allows the video signal to be sent through the wireless system back to the shop. 




..


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Simple, but elegant! I saw the pan mechanism with the camera sitting on the servo. Where's the tilt mechanism in that? 

Later, 

K


----------



## CalsoRR (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi K, It's part of the mount where the camera sits and uses a micro servo to operate the tilt and panning. The tilt servo is attached to the back of the Hero or can be placed on the panning plate like in the link pictures......Here's a link to more info and pics : http://fpvpilot.com/GoProHDPSAntivibemount.aspx


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is really nice video. I have been looking at the Go Pro for both train use, as well as on a Helmet or mounted to an ATV. Is that right that the Go Pro has no mounting holes like for a tripod, or ram mount? That may affect my use of it on an ATV. Sorry to slightly change the theme of this thread, and from really nice work. 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok it is your fault. I just ordered my own Go Pro Hero camera. I have been thinking about it for a long time. They have their own mounts, so I won't have to invest in some Ram mounts. Anyway, thanks a lot.
Paul


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting your nice video. 
I usually don't watch videos to the end unless they are live steam, but yours totally captivated me! 

What RC controller are you using for the locomotives-I can see the TX in the background but can't tell the manufacturer?


----------



## CalsoRR (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep it's a good little HD camera....the draw back is no LCD monitor but since it has A/V out it allows me to send it through the wireless video system so I see it on the shops monitor while im running the train around outside...in the cold . The nice thing is the mounts as I use these cameras in auto racing and they hold up nicely. There is a tripod adapter mount if needed also...but doesn't come with it .


----------



## CalsoRR (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Don, The RC controller is a Futaba 9C 2.4 GHz...and I use a Spektrum DX7 and DX8 for the other locos. I think you'll enjoy the video Im working on now....it's from the engineers seat...with panning camera...Total First Person View .


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

it's from the engineers seat...with panning camera... 

Cool! I played around with some in-cab video a month or so ago with a friend's GoPro. Evidently I did a great job of simulating dirty windows in my weathering, as I couldn't see out very well. Looked pretty cool, though. 

Seriously, how are you going to meter that for exposure? I found the general mode to expose for the interior of the cab, so everything outside the (very dirty) windows was overexposed. Spot metering would theoretically fix that, but if you're panning the camera around, how quickly does the iris respond changes between the outside and the darker areas of the cab walls/window frames? 

Also, I've found anything within around 3" of the lens to be soft; just outside the focal range of the camera. Not overly objectionably so, but enough to where it began to bother me after a few minutes of watching the raw. Are you mounting the camera far enough back in the cab to get around that, or is that something you're worrying about? 

Later, 

K


----------

